# Ruin a band name with one letter.



## Gracie

Saw this on twitter last night as a hashtag and it looked fun and was funny.

So...I'm gonna copy the idea and bring it here.

Change one letter of any band's name.

The Trolling Stones
The Yeastie Boys
The Feetals
Cuntry Joe and The Fish
Fleetwood Sac


etc etc etc


----------



## Kosh

Well there is a band name Ratt, so would Rat work?


----------



## Gracie

Kosh said:


> Well there is a band name Ratt, so would Rat work?


Rott?

I'll see if I can find the link again over at twitter. They posted pics to go along with theirs, and I laughed a lot reading it.


----------



## Gracie

#RuinABandInOneLetter - Twitter Search


----------



## Kosh

Gracie said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there is a band name Ratt, so would Rat work?
> 
> 
> 
> Rott?
> 
> I'll see if I can find the link again over at twitter. They posted pics to go along with theirs, and I laughed a lot reading it.
Click to expand...


Ratt!

Ratt - Wikipedia


----------



## Gracie

Nerosmith! LOL


----------



## Gracie

Ted Zepplin.


----------



## Gracie

Guns and Moses.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Minnesota Tikings


----------



## IsaacNewton

The Klinks.


----------



## Chuz Life

Codsmack


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Would _*'Elton Jon'*_ be too gay?


----------



## Chuz Life

Simply Ted


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Then there is 'The Beatle' 'Her Man Hermit'


----------



## Kosh

The Tripes!


----------



## Chuz Life

Tourney


----------



## flacaltenn

Badonna ---


----------



## Gracie

Some I don't recognize. Sorry.


----------



## Chuz Life

Grittney Spears


----------



## Gracie

I'll tweet this thread. Maybe it will get more folks to join usmb to help liven the place up some more


----------



## Gracie

Yer good at this, Chuz


----------



## Gracie

Fine Young Hannibals


----------



## Chuz Life

Walking Heads


----------



## Gracie

The Pimptations


----------



## Gracie

Grand Fuck


----------



## Chuz Life

Toys to men


----------



## Chuz Life

Marshall Fucker Band


----------



## Gracie




----------



## flacaltenn

Gracie said:


> I'll tweet this thread. Maybe it will get more folks to join usmb to help liven the place up some more



Too bad it has to be a band. My favorites are the "Area Rapid Transit" names like BART in San Francisco which is fine but it's really funny in Fresno or Tahoe to see FART or TART on the side of buses... Maybe WART in Wilmington or Waco..


----------



## Gracie

Darth Wind and Fire

I gotta cheat from Twitter cuz I am having a brain fart.


----------



## Gracie

flacaltenn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tweet this thread. Maybe it will get more folks to join usmb to help liven the place up some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it has to be a band. My favorites are the "Area Rapid Transit" names like BART in San Francisco which is fine but it's really funny in Fresno or Tahoe to see FART or TART on the side of buses... Maybe WART in Wilmington or Waco..
Click to expand...

Doesn't have to be just a band. Do with the thread as you will, lol. Just make it funny.


----------



## Gracie

The beach toys


----------



## Gracie

Well..its a LETTER!!!

Dear Paul, George and Ringo: I want you to meet my new girlfriend. She's awesome! Love, John #*RuinABandInOneLetter*


----------



## Chuz Life

Eric Clapner

Okay, I stole that one from Joycelyn Elders,


----------



## Gracie

Hall and Oats


----------



## Gracie

Chuz Life said:


> Eric Clapner
> 
> Okay, I stole that one from Joycelyn Elders,


I'm stealing left and right, so....join me, lol.


----------



## Muhammed

A Flock of Beagulls


----------



## Chuz Life

The Candy Warhols


----------



## Gracie

Judy's Priest


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Ron Maiden


----------



## Gracie

Dixie Hicks

LOL


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Chuz Life

Oreo Speedwagon!


----------



## Gracie

Age Against the Machine


----------



## Chuz Life

Budas Priest


----------



## Gracie

Nine Inch Snails


----------



## Gracie

One Erection


----------



## Chuz Life

Dudvayne


----------



## Gracie

Megameth


----------



## Gracie

The Boobie Brothers


----------



## my2¢

Alice Pooper

Earth. Wind & Tire


----------



## Gracie

Pussy Rot 

Public Enema


----------



## Gracie

I can't steal any more..I reached the end. Now I gotta think on my own.


----------



## Chuz Life

Maroon Hive


----------



## Muhammed

Stevie Gay Vaughan


----------



## Yarddog

Green Dad


----------



## Yarddog

The Dangles


----------



## Yarddog

The Crapenters


----------



## S.J.

*Sad Company*


----------



## Yarddog

Pearl Ham


----------



## Chuz Life

The Graveling Wilburys


----------



## Yarddog

Med Zeppelin


----------



## Gracie

Y'all are good at this. I'm all


----------



## Yarddog

Nuns N Roses


----------



## Yarddog

Tom Petty and the Hearst Breakers


----------



## Yarddog

Janis Joplin and the Folding Company


----------



## Gracie

Rank Floyd


----------



## Gracie

Pees Purple


----------



## Gracie

Red Hot Chili Peckers


----------



## Gracie

The Poors


----------



## Gracie

Dire Fates


----------



## Yarddog

Third Eye Bland


----------



## Gracie

The Whoop


----------



## Gracie

Allman Bros Hand


----------



## Gracie

Motley Few


----------



## Gracie

Bob Fartley and the Smellers


----------



## Gracie

In case y'all need some help thinkin', like I did:

A-Z List Of Rock Bands, Groups and Music Artists


----------



## Yarddog

The Fool Fighters


----------



## Muhammed

The Why


----------



## Gracie

Muhammed said:


> The Why


I was gonna say The Wha?


----------



## Kat

Gracie said:


> Ted Zepplin.




Now that one is hysterical!


----------



## Gracie

I can't take credit for the first two pages. I stole 'em from Twitter users.


----------



## Kat

Yeah you can..here. You posted them!


----------



## Yarddog

Van Haleo


----------



## Yarddog

The Polite  (aka the Police)


----------



## Yarddog

ThiK Lizzie


----------



## Kat

These are phunny. I can't think of any. I am brain dead.


----------



## Yarddog

The Bee Bees


----------



## S.J.

Beat The Meatles


----------



## Yarddog

Earth Wing and Fire


----------



## Yarddog

Fleetwood Mace


----------



## Gracie

Kat said:


> These are phunny. I can't think of any. I am brain dead.


Se post # 78. Link to Band names.


----------



## S.J.

Yarddog said:


> Fleetwood Mace


Meatwood Flac


----------



## Yarddog

Blue Oyster Malt  ( sorry two letters)


----------



## S.J.

Yarddog said:


> Blue Oyster Malt  ( sorry two letters)


Ok, Blue Oyster C*nt.


----------



## Yarddog

The Rambones


----------



## Yarddog

Fiona Snapple 

( thats two letters but in her case I don't give a shit, she deserves it)


----------



## Gracie

Two letters, three...doesn't matter. Still funny!


----------



## Muhammed

The Talking Beads

Or

The Walking Heads


----------



## Yarddog

The Gullet Boys


----------



## Yarddog

LA Gums


----------



## Kat

Oh it's 2 letter ones? Duh. I need to go to sleep asap


----------



## Gracie

Buns and Roses


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Stink Floyd*


----------



## Chuz Life

Yeminem


----------



## Chuz Life

Skid rock


----------



## Chuz Life

Little pig town


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Moe Walsh

Superdamp

Almond Brothers

Sadfinger*


----------



## Marion Morrison

1 letter, fuckers!

Grand Fuck Railroad.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hair Supply


----------



## Marion Morrison

Steve Killer Band


----------



## Marion Morrison

3 dog fight


----------



## Gracie

Not just one letter, Marion. We decided to say fuck it and just change their name by one or two or even three letters as long as its funny. 

Damn. You're as good as Chuz!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Jefferson Airplant


----------



## Marion Morrison

En Vague


----------



## Marion Morrison

Gay-Z


----------



## Marion Morrison

Stox


----------



## Marion Morrison

Queef


----------



## Marion Morrison

The Charlie Daniels Hand


----------



## The Professor

Gladys Knight and the Paps


----------



## Marion Morrison

Marshall Fucker Band


----------



## Yarddog

The Jackson Jive


----------



## Yarddog

Cinderilla



Cant ruin that one.. it was already ruined to begin with


----------



## Yarddog

The Black Crowd


----------



## S.J.

Gary Fuckit And The Union Crap


----------



## Pop23

Marshal Fucker Band?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pop23 said:


> Marshal Fucker Band?



Uhh, yeah?


----------



## Pogo

Chuz Life said:


> Grittney Spears



Brittany Spews?


----------



## Pogo

Rash


----------



## Pogo

Chuz Life said:


> The Graveling Wilburys



"Groveling"

The Guess Why


----------



## Pogo

Blue Kiëster Cult


----------



## Pogo

Nine Inch Fails


----------



## Pogo

The Remains


----------



## Pogo

Creedence Clearwater Removal


----------



## Muhammed

Motordead


The Democrat's plan to boost the economy....destroy material wealth.

*DERP*


----------



## Pogo

Muhammed said:


> Motordead
> 
> 
> The Democrat's plan to boost the economy....destroy material wealth.
> 
> *DERP*



Leave it to the Clueless to bring politics into a music game thread.  SMH

Cram


----------



## Pogo

Jefferson Star Shit


----------



## Pogo

Strawberry Alarm Cock


----------



## IsaacNewton

Lawrence Elk.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Jimmy Tuffet.


----------



## my2¢

David Bow*T*ie


----------



## Muhammed

Sgt. Leper's Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## Chuz Life

Marilyn Pranson


----------



## Chuz Life

Tire Graits (yeah two letters, I know)


----------



## Muhammed

Pogo said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Motordead
> 
> 
> The Democrat's plan to boost the economy....destroy material wealth.
> 
> *DERP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to the Clueless to bring politics into a music game thread.  SMH
> 
> Cram
Click to expand...

Attacking the messenger again? There's proof of your ilk's stupidity, jackass.


----------



## Pogo

Blue Öyster Salt


----------



## Pogo

The Dreadful Gate

(stolen from a comedy record.... I think Conception Corporation)


----------



## Pogo

Emerson, Lick and Palm Her


----------



## Pogo

Punk Floyd


----------



## Muhammed

Meh Allica


----------



## Marion Morrison

1 letter you faggots, or else you suck. This means you, Pogo.

(Well, we know you sucked anyways)


----------



## Pogo

Megabreath (Smegmabreath?)


----------



## Pogo

The Box Cops


----------



## Muhammed

Sage Against The Machine


----------



## Muhammed

Gladys Knight and the Pimps


----------



## Pogo

Tire Straights


----------



## Yarddog

Marion Morrison said:


> 1 letter you faggots, or else you suck. This means you, Pogo.
> 
> (Well, we know you sucked anyways)




thats kind of the point right?  haha its kinda difficult


----------



## Pogo

Jim Morrison and the Boors


----------



## Pogo

Freddie and the Reamers


----------



## petro

Queef


----------



## Pogo

Mott the Poople


----------



## Muhammed

Scat Stevens


----------



## Yarddog

Plantera


----------



## Yarddog

The Tard Birds


----------



## Muhammed

Pogo said:


> Emerson, Lick and Palm Her


Grab that pussy!


----------



## Pogo

The Fifth Dementia


----------



## Muhammed

Thin Lezzie


----------



## Pogo

Blandie


----------



## Pogo

Yarddog said:


> The Tard Birds



alt -- The Turd Bards


----------



## Yarddog

George Thorogook and the Destroyers

( sorry bout that political incorrectness)


----------



## Muhammed

Ozzy Osbourne and the The Gizzard of Oz


----------



## Yarddog

The moody Glues


----------



## Yarddog

Motley Crud


----------



## Pogo

Manila Fudge


----------



## IsaacNewton

Bay City Trollers


----------



## Pogo

The Moody Blasé


----------



## Muhammed

Piggaz With Attitude


----------



## Yarddog

Muhammed said:


> Ozzy Osbourne and the The Gizzard of Oz



(or possibly the Lizzard of Oz)


----------



## Chuz Life

wrong thread.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tard Birds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alt -- The Turd Bards
Click to expand...


--- which naturally leads us to.......


Stooly Dan


----------



## IsaacNewton

SuLu   (have to use your 60s chops on that)


----------



## Pogo

The Velvet Undergrad


----------



## Yarddog

The Pet Slop Boys


----------



## Pogo

Blind Fart


----------



## IsaacNewton

The Guess Whom


----------



## Pogo

The Pastie Boys


----------



## Yarddog

Tokken


----------



## Pogo

Iraq Maiden


----------



## Yarddog

Faith No Smore


----------



## miketx

The Professor said:


> Gladys Knight and the Paps


pimps


----------



## Pogo

Grateful Deal


----------



## Yarddog

Ted Nugget


----------



## miketx

Butt hole smurfers


----------



## Pogo

Amboy Pukes


----------



## miketx

Neil Doung


----------



## Pogo

Knob Dylan


----------



## Muhammed

Yarddog said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne and the The Gizzard of Oz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or possibly the Lizzard of Oz)
Click to expand...

I thought of that, but my conundrum was that "lizard" only has one "z".

 Like "Blizzard", "Gizzard" has double zees.


----------



## Pogo

April Whine


----------



## Pogo

Gary Lewis and the Plowboys


----------



## Boss

Piss!
Creamd
Stevie Dix
Traveling Pillsburys <--cheated a little
Grateful Head
Ray Wylie Chubbard
Johnny Clash
Billy Midol


----------



## Muhammed

George Clinton & Parliament/Fuckadelic


----------



## Pogo

Kate's Bush


----------



## Bonzi

Guns 'N Moses


----------



## Pogo

Iron Madden

(they play football music) (formerly Gridiron Maiden)


----------



## Pogo

Iron Barfly


----------



## Lewdog

30 Seconds From Bars


----------



## Yarddog

Pickle Back

( do your own visual)


----------



## Pogo

Hootie and the Blobfish


----------



## Pogo

Blood Sweat and Tires


----------



## Pogo

The Bleach Boys


----------



## Pogo

Faghat


----------



## IsaacNewton

Helen's Reddy


----------



## IsaacNewton

Tony Orlando and Dan


----------



## Bonzi

The Floors


----------



## Pogo

Durp Peeple


----------



## IsaacNewton

The Smashing S. Pumpkins


----------



## IsaacNewton

Oreo Speedwagon


----------



## Mr Natural

Pink Flood


----------



## IsaacNewton

The Beach Buoys


----------



## Muhammed

The Yeastie Boys


----------



## Muhammed

Black Fag

Strawberry Alarm Cock

Vag Halen

Vulture Club


----------



## IsaacNewton

Run-D.M.V.


----------



## Boss

Old Play

Adam Cant

Loverbouy

Fuckingham-Dicks

Three Dog Fight

Moron 5

Lush

Billy Jowl

SuperTrump


----------



## Pogo

Thin Lezzie


----------



## Marion Morrison

The Smashing Bumpkins


----------



## featherlite

Bob Seger & the silver mullet band

Leach boys


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lush


----------



## Marion Morrison

Scone Temple Pilots


----------



## IsaacNewton

Amerca


----------



## Marion Morrison

The Teatles


----------



## Marion Morrison

Fad Company


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bar Company


----------



## featherlite

bound garden


----------



## konradv

The Whom


----------



## konradv

IsaacNewton said:


> The Guess Whom


Should have searched BEFORE I posted.


----------



## IsaacNewton

konradv said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Guess Whom
> 
> 
> 
> Should have searched BEFORE I posted.
Click to expand...


Too many posts here and there to search all of them. You have about 45 minutes after posting a post to delete though which I do often. But your entry is different so I'd leave it. I posted up Oreo Speedwagon which had already been posted. 

Oh vell.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Lush



Piss.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> The Teatles



The Battles


----------



## Pogo

Ten Bears After / Ten Beers After / Ten Gears After


----------



## Pogo

Satana


----------



## Pogo

Mannheim Creamroller


----------



## Pogo

The Donkees


----------



## Pogo

Pariah Heep


----------



## Pogo

Tears for Rears


----------



## Pogo

Gay Charles


----------



## Marion Morrison

James Frown


----------



## Boss

Tammy Whinette


----------



## Boss

LinkedIn Park


----------



## Boss

Poo Poo Dolls


----------



## Boss

Dead Residents


----------



## Boss

Vagity


----------



## Pogo

Boss said:


> Vagity



  Don't get that one.

Spooky Booth


----------



## Boss

Pogo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vagity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get that one.
> 
> Spooky Booth
Click to expand...


*Vanity*


----------



## Yarddog

April Swine and their hit song "I like to Mock"


----------



## Yarddog

Night Cider


----------



## Boss

Tush


----------



## Pogo

Vanilla Lice


----------



## Boss

Nadfinger


----------



## featherlite

Nuns & Roses


----------



## featherlite

Public Enema


----------

